# Motorhome friendly town parking



## suly (May 21, 2006)

I've put together the bits of info so far gleaned from the Salisbury thread. I was trying to sort out the parking for visiting town/village centres from the wild/overnight camping parking. Unfortunately the formatting for the table is lost on copying to the site, and there is undoubtably more information available on this site and others through a search but haven't had a chance yet to hunt through. I thought it would be helpful to have one place for this as well.

There is also a danger that things change, sometimes for the better but often for the worse. I don't mind trying to keep the list up to date if others pass on information. I'm sorting by county so it would be helpful if that was included in your report ( I'm an American and my knowledge of UK geography is a bit weak, especially as boundaries and names keep changing). Also, any advice as to formatting this to make it easier to read/print would be gratefully received.

*Town	County	Park & Ride/parking name	Comments and date checked*

Chester	Ches	Little Rodee car park	by River Dee crossing
Conwy	Conwy	car park below castle	approach from Llanwerst
Newquay	Corn	Mount Wise	long stay CP 1999 to update
Exeter	Devon	Haven Rd CP	1998 - need to update
Poole	Dorset	NCP town centre	between Dolphin Centre and pool - 2000
Poole	Dorset	Quay side spaces	up to 20' long
Gretna	Dum&Gal	in centre	also Gretna outlet village
Dover Eastern Docks	Kent	Staff/permit holders CP	can be pre-booked ??
Canterbury	Kent	New Dover Rd P&R	toilet empty and water, entry closes 10pm to 6am 
Canterbury	Kent	St Radigund's CP	up to 5.5 metres
Canterbury	Kent	Kingsmead Coach park	free toilet drop and water point
Liverpool	Lpool	Albert Dock CP	1998 - need to update
Whitby	N Yorks no height barriers except AUGUST
Pickering	N Yorks	Ryedale Car Parks	no height barriers
Oxford	Oxon	Redbridge staff will lift barrier in and out, bus to town centre
Abingdon	Oxon	Rye Farm CP	on A415 south, bus into Oxford
Stratford-upon-Avon	Warks	P & R	on A439
Swindon	Wilts	Outlet village North CP	will double check next week
Wrexham	Wrexhm	centre car park	next to Water World complex
York	York	Rawcliff Bar	north side staff lift barriers
York	York	Grimston Bar	north side staff lift barriers
York	York	Monks Cross	north side staff lift barriers
Knaresborough	Yorks	York Place	on A59 from York


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Poole Quay is the only place I've had a ticket due to very misleading info on the signs


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi suly,

This is an excellant idea and one i suggested to nuke a few weeks ago,to have it's own section.......it really would help when arriving in a strange town/city if you had a car-park or parking spot to head for.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a great idea, Suly. Thanks!

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi , 
good idea.. for interest, there is a site already up and running with this idea .. 
http://www.motorhome.me.uk/


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Elbino

If you give me an idea of what the problem was, and when you encountered it, I can amend the list accordingly.

ScotJimland

I've seen the site, but there are huge gaps in it except for the Sainsburys links, which aren't always appropriate for town visits. I thought with the number of members here we could pool our knowledge. But maybe it would be best to send to other site. As I've said already I don't think my list is as yet very workable for general display.

What do you all suggest? I'm the newbie here and don't even have a motorhome yet! I just want reassurance that our life with a campervan as our only vehicle won't be too restrictive, so I'm trying to track down some information.

Su

PS Have emailed Durham again as have still had no response.


----------

